# Anesthesia for VEPTR Expansion



## Richard1948 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can someone help with the ASA code for VEPTR expansion.  Reading the procedure the expansion is minor requiring only a one-inch incision and approximately 30 minutes.  Would the ASA code depend on how the procedure is done?  OR is the expansion done prone through the spine only?


----------

